# Ginseng Pic



## TnTnTn

Here is a picture of a ginseng plant for those who don't know and may have wondered. The leaves will be turning golden yellow soon and the berries falling off. The leaves of another plant are visible to the left. TTT


----------



## motdaugrnds

I want to know how you grow it. We tried it one year and it all died. Will you share please?


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for that photo. I need to check the woods where I am. I might have some.


----------



## TnTnTn

Mot-I don't grow it. My plants are natural. I reckon you just plant seed in an appropriate place and wait. The plants I find are on a bit of a slope, under trees, damp but not wet or dry, with some gravelly soil. At least that is how it is on my place. TTT


----------



## motdaugrnds

Ours were planted (roots) on a slope of good top soil (in shade). I suspect something underground ate the roots before they had time to develop into a plant.


----------



## TnTnTn

You may want to try to start from seed. Roots could have been dried or damaged during the original digging process. An old woodsman told me many years ago that it took 2 years for a plant to grow from seed-he had a little patch behind his house that he had planted from seed. I don't know if this is correct or not but will pass it along. Also it sounds like you have a good habitat for seng. TTT


----------



## fishhead

My neighbors used to grow it in raised beds. They had to spray it weekly because of 'blight'.

I planted 100 - 1 yr old roots one year. They came up fine but every one of them died. The ones I saw rotted right at the top curl.


----------



## chris30523

Thanks for the pic. Gonna go look on my ridge today. I have always wanted to know what it looks like but have never found a good picture.


----------



## Annie

When I first looked at the pic, I thought it was Virginia Creeper....with the 5 leaves and all. Does kind of resemble it and got me to wondering if I might have Ginseng and might have overlooked it thinking it was VC because I have alot of it. Thanks for the pic...going to check the woods for plants.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Anne, that is what David said it looked like, i.e. Virginia Creeper; however, I think VC is a vine whereas Gingseng is a bush-type plant...not real sure yet as ours never grew.

Fishhead did your neighbor find out why they rotted?


----------



## Annie

mot, yea vc is a vine and seems like I have it all over! Doesn't seem to harm the trees like wild grape does. It does grow along the ground in the woods here, so kind of hard to see the runners unless I try to pull it up. VC turns red in the fall, so I'm going to wait and see what turns red and what turns yellow!


----------



## Nature_Lover

Here's a pic of my ginseng, taken in May this spring.
You can tell ginseng from creeper by the way the ginseng's leaf stems all meet the stem at the same point. Creeper's leaves are very hairy, ginseng's aren't.










a five year old plant









a four year old plant


----------



## fishhead

motdaugrnds said:


> Anne, that is what David said it looked like, i.e. Virginia Creeper; however, I think VC is a vine whereas Gingseng is a bush-type plant...not real sure yet as ours never grew.
> 
> Fishhead did your neighbor find out why they rotted?


He just blamed it on the catch-all "blight". Each plant I saw was coming up under a leaf and died at the point it touched the leaf. It may have been too damp at that point.


----------

